# Puppy's name



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We have had Scuffy for 1 week and I feel really torn as to whether he suits his name. It is really bothering me and I feel awful about it but just don't feel settled! Has anyone ever had this problem? We chose him when he was only 3 weeks old and named him not only because of his scuffs of apricot but also after the first cockapoo we had met in the UK whom was so cute and really influenced our choice of breed. However, maybe it is because he is such a sweet puppy, but he just needs a sweeter name, even though he is a boy. Biscuit had been one of our choices, which was what our rabbit was called. I love Treacle but the boys are not keen but also love Noodle. It is soooooo difficult but I just have a strange feeling that his name does not fit his character. I also get countless people asking me if he is called 'Scruffy' or 'Scrappy' and that doesn't suit him at all. I feel awful about changing it but it does have to be said millions of times from now on. I don't think it will confuse him at this stage as he tends to react more to my voice calling him than his name as he doesn't respond to his name when the boys call him.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it is REALLY difficult choosing a puppy name, a lot of people scoffed when they heard I had chosen the name Betty but now everyone that has met her says it really suits her... Scuffy is still young enough to have his name changed.. go ahead and change it to something you are happy with, after all you will be calling it for many years to come


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Colin. I don't know why but I am feeling really emotional about it today. He has been such an angel and I want a name that makes me smile when I call him and is fun too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I really like the name scuffy  it is so cute and different ... its good to be different .. cockapoos have to have cool, different and crazy names.. because they are the best breed ever ... 

There will be no problem changing his name so early ... oh let us know what you decide to do Jane xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its hard to chose a name before you have them home and find about their character.. Betty was home a couple of days before I could decide on something
for her... she was known as the 'pup with no name' on here for a while..
You will be happier once you've made the decision to change it (or not)....
give yourself time to decide on a name that you and the family will love.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks JoJo! I do like his name and I feel even worse as I was the one who suggested it! Maybe it's because he's at that really cute puppy age and it's difficult to imagine him all grown up. However, we only saw him the once at 3 weeks, when he was not showing any character and we didn't see him again until the day we collected him at 8 weeks, which makes it really difficult. I think it is just the association with 'Scruffy' as I really don't like that name at all for him (and I should have thought of that!) so do not think it is the best idea to have a name that rhymes with it. The last straw was the vet's receptionist ringing yesterday calling him that as she had only glanced at the list and assumed that was his 
name. We will have a family name discussion later - not for the first time!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: you are right JoJo - they really are the best breed IMO. I have never had a dog before or any close contact with any and they are just adorable! I like the fact there is no definite breed standard - they are all so different on the forum but all so delicious!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

another ps: I forgot to say that I love the name Betty! I love those sort of names for female dogs. My youngest keeps saying we should call him Doris! I keep telling him it is a girl's name!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> another ps: I forgot to say that I love the name Betty! I love those sort of names for female dogs. My youngest keeps saying we should call him Doris! I keep telling him it is a girl's name!!!


I once worked with a guy who called his black labrador Robert.... it was a girl!!!

I almost called her Kitty - I liked the irony of it!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree, it's not too late to change his name at such an early age. When strangers ask what Nacho is called they always think I say Macho which they find hilarious as he looks anything but macho - i have tended to give up caring and I don't correct them anymore as I love the name so much for him - he actually loves eating Nachos and anything edible or even inedible so it is perfect for him. However if I was questioning his name I would change it to something the family agreed on. 

Good luck with whatever you decide. Biscuit is a lovely name! - But then i LOVE food names!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I also like Biscuit & Noodles, probably biscuit best though 
I would say change it is you're not happy!
If you have anymore names you need opinions on then you know where to ask 
Good luck! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You're right Jane, no problem to change it while he's so young if that's what you decide. I do agree that he should have another cute name as he is such a cute boy. Good luck :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep I like Biscuit, Noodle ... 

Oh Cookie would suit him too  

I am a fan of food names .. with Honey and Picnic sat next to me .. they are so damp from our walk they have come to me for a warm cuddle .. I just cant say no


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nacho is one of my favourite names on this forum. I really think it suits him and his colour. Very original!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We were just discussing 'cookie' in the car! Perhaps we can replace the 'scuffs' idea with 'fudge chips' as you would find in a cookie - if you were lucky!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I like cookies yum yum ... and love the name cookie ... really cute name .. we liked cookie when we were naming Picnic


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think it's too late to change his name if you don't feel it suits him. Betty now answers to most things (including Boo Boo, Boo Chops, Monkey, Waggy Bum and Poo Face!).

Fudge is a cute name! If Betty was a boy i would have called her Sweep as she reminds lots of people of Sweep from Sooty and Sweep for somd readon.

I quite like the idea of calling a dog Scooby as in Scooby Doo but for a cockapoo that would be Scooby Poo!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We're now veering back to our original name of Biscuit, which is what we all agreed on when we first contacted the Breeder. I also like Fudge but our neighbour's spaniel is called Fudge. She is the same colour but with more patches. She had been called Smudge by her breeder but they changed it to Fudge. Will decide soon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok the rename requires a new thread Jane ... 

XXXXXX formally known as Scuffy

  good luck with finding the right name for your lovely little puppy xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Most dogs will answer to more than one name if you start young, and some you could not post here. Rosie answers to Gnasher, as when she is wet and scruffy she looks like Dennis the Menace's dog. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mr0kc


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Jane,

blimey the discussions in our household around names for our puppy have been monumental. my 16 year old daughter maizie is very traditional in her choice of names which could not be more different to me. the conversations have been hilarious. i think she is mad and she thinks i am mad. 

the night before meeting our pup we stayed over at my brothers and had take away pizzas. my sister-in-law drop a menu in my lap for inspiration. i practiced saying mozzarallaaaa, linguine....and then saw "Rocket"ouu.....

Rocket then became "Rocket Dog" after a herb and a shoe company. his name has a superhero sound to it which is particularly fitting as when we met him looked a little depressed.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rocket - another lovely food name! I love them all. We need to have a special names section on the forum. I think 'Taxi' is a really cool and fun name for a black doodle.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

no colin, how could you! Rosie has the sweetest little face EVER!


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

My daughter named Cookie Cookie We made a list of names that we all liked and sort of went from there, a few names on our list were Twix, buiscuit, chip, flyte, buttons, smartie, galaxy. Initially we were going to get a girl so it would have been called cup cake!!!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree puppy namung is difficult! Were took a good few weeks to name our ball of fluff and there was only hubbie & i to decide. Hubbie wanted Rocky which i veto'ed straight away! Then i lost a bet which meant he had the choice oh no! But he's a big softy really & let me make the final choice - so Benji it us :0). Have you made your final choice? Also liked Bertie and Tucker! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

We couldn't decide on names either, I like old fashion names and OH and kids liked traditional pet names. Originally I really wanted Ivy but OH said no way would he take her out if she was called that. Anway i got my own way, with a cunning plan, we went to Las Vegas in August and renewed our wedding vowels after 20 years. We stayed in the Wynn hotel, and i said how about naming her after that, hence Wynny. We are all pleased, I got my old fashioned name, and hubby associates her name with the hotel/casino


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Easy 
Elvis is the best name ever!! Lol


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG Rocket Dog was almost ELVIS


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Great minds eh


----------

